

Gaming the Reddit Voting System? - ableal
http://i.imgur.com/xzabl.png

======
ableal
Hmm, something wrong. I thought I had submitted the reddit page:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/djxhq/gaming_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/djxhq/gaming_the_reddit_voting_system_twitter_is_just/)

I did submit a different title - I meant to emphasize the various comments by
'sanitybit' (<http://www.reddit.com/user/sanitybit>) on his tests and other
research.

------
eof
<http://www.eikasoft.com/redditvotepro/buy_form.php>

50 votes for 20 bucks.

